

DRM for textbooks could be good for students - imperialman3
http://www.baeronline.com/2008/07/26/textbooks-next-to-try-drm-raises-prices-for-students-by-a-lot/

======
jm4
The conclusion that DRM could be good is based on the assumption that a DRM'd
textbook would be priced at $25 compared to $209.95. The same article that
draws this conclusion says the current price for a DRM'd e-book version is
$109.99. It's also worth mentioning that the title of the article is
"Textbooks next to try DRM - raises prices for students by a lot!". What the
heck is the author trying to say? The title and conclusion are polar
opposites. Furthermore, the conclusion is based on completely made up
information. This is simply ludicrous.

I suppose in some fantasy world where DRM is used to allow for per-semester
rentals of textbooks at a drastically reduced price it would be a good thing,
but we all need to understand this will never happen. The entire point of DRM
as it's used now- and how the textbook publishers propose to use it- is to
enforce old and broken business models, not to enable new ones. As markets
change and as new technologies become available the value to price ratio of
certain goods will fluctuate. A low value to price ratio promotes piracy. DRM
is only a means to avoid adjusting to these changes.

------
maxwell
The headline isn't what the author concluded.

~~~
imperialman3
Read down to the end of the article =)

If DRM is priced competitively to the cost of "renting" a used book, then DRM
could work.

